# VERY Strange ? (non GSD not our dog)



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok guys this is a very strange one and I've never heard of it. But first the back story. My FIL has 3 dogs. 2 female poms and a male papillon. The Pap is 9 months old the Female pom Sugar is about 7 or 8 yrs old. About 3 months ago Sugar went in to heat. They did not seprate the 2 because PePe was only about 5 months old. And they did not realize she was in heat. They thought they TIED jus because and not because she was in heat. I told him dogs do not have sex for fun. And. That was that or so we thought. She started acting kinda fun and FIL asked me to go check he out. I went over and she jus was not right her Vulva was swolen and decended and looked funny. My first thought was Poymitra (sp) and said get her to the VET now. Thank got it was only false labor the vet gave her hormones and sent her home. Its been about 3 weeks at the most since this happen. And this mornin my MIL said that the dogs were tied this AM. Is this not to soon for a heat? Could it be possible it was a just because ? (NEVER heard of it), she is not due in heat for about 3 months, Does she think she lost a litter and it brought on a early heat? They checked her she is not bleeding so I have no idea on how to answer them when they aked why they we're tied. I think she's still on her meds from the Vet but not sure. Please any neg coments PM me as I will probably send him this link. :help:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Dogs do not achieve a tie without the bitch being in heat - they do not mate when the female is not in heat. So she must have had an early heat which is not unheard of. However, this time it is very likely that she will become pregnant since he is certainly of the age now to make puppies happen. They can do a spay as soon as she is out of this heat. My thought is maybe this was a silent heat hence no blood. Or her hormones were out of whack from the false pregnancy. At any rate a spay would probably be in her best interest.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

If the vet gave her hormones, I guess there is a chance that the hormones could have caused her to come back in season. Or she could have had a "split heat". Or she could have something else going on. 

5 months is certainly old enough for a male to reproduce, especially a toy breed male. I agree that it would probably be best to have the Pom spayed as soon as she is out of season. She may or may not be pregnant but if she is, it could be pretty risky given that she is an older toy female that I assume has never been bred. Toy breed females very often have to have c-sections, even when they are young and healthy. Even beyond the pregnancy issue, if she is having reproductive issues such as the major false pregnancies/labor, short time between seasons, etc it could be a sign that things just aren't functioning properly any more for whatever reason.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

That's exactyly what I thought. I did a search in yahoo and found that the people saying yes also said a un altered male needs to relive him self a few times a year. I jus could not swallow it. Also read were a male dog raped a female dog. Ill add the link when I find it  I sent him the reply TY I knew how stupid it was when I posted but wanted to be sure.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't know weather to beleve this or not. Dog Bred While not in heat!... - Dog Breeder Chat - Dog Forums - I-Love-Dogs.com its pretty crazy sounding.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope she has never been bred she was a Virgin until about 3 months ago. Can't remember the exact date. She was gunna be spayed before winter. It was set up at the vet. He also said it was best to spay her. But he was not expecting her to be tied this soon and its to early for her heat. And only 2 or 3 weeks after her false labor.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ChristenHolden said:


> I don't know weather to beleve this or not. Dog Bred While not in heat!... - Dog Breeder Chat - Dog Forums - I-Love-Dogs.com its pretty crazy sounding.


well, "rape" isn't the right word.. but it's not unheard of for a bitch to panic during a breeding. It is possible that the female was receptive, but with the size difference she was hurt and then started freaking out. That would cause a bunch of damage in and of itself. 

I find it hard to believe that the breeder wouldn't have immediately taken her to an emergency clinic though.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

ChristenHolden said:


> That's exactyly what I thought. I did a search in yahoo and found that the people saying yes also said a un altered male needs to relive him self a few times a year. I jus could not swallow it. Also read were a male dog raped a female dog. Ill add the link when I find it  I sent him the reply TY I knew how stupid it was when I posted but wanted to be sure.


Yahoo is not the authority on breeding. I have an intact male and he has never needed to "relieve himself", he's never humped anything, and is under my control around females in heat.

As for "rape", our criminal statues don't apply to animals. Some females are more receptive than others. Generally when the female is truly read to breed and a breeding would take because of where she is in the heat cycle, she will be receptive and sometimes flaunting herself. However some do need assistance from the breeder to stay still and calm so there aren't injuries during a tie. At other times during the heat cycle, the female will not tolerate being mounted.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually, a member on another forum had a tie between her altered bitch and her unaltered male. She stood for him and let him get on with it, and they tied for over ten minutes while the owner held them to make sure neither was hurt until they separated... 

Are they planning on spaying/neutering?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes nuter was I'm store for pepe when he was older. Now they plan on both dogs geting fixed.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

They need to get those dogs fixed today in case the bitch is now pregnant so they can abort the potential litter.


----------

